# PETA President eBaying herself ......



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5630325919

I think I just about laughed my ass off on this one. Hope Ted Nugent is the winning bidder.


----------



## ryanpalomba (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm thinking that personal assistant would be cleaning a deer that day!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

What kind of Moron would spend 10K for that unless President Bush already gave them a full and complete pardon for whatever they did


----------



## ChariotDriver (Dec 7, 2004)

It finally closed at 43,600.00 and the feedback showed that it was paid for promptly.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

They were clearly trying to antagonize hunters and the like and this will likely serve as some marketing ploy. No hunter or outdoorsman should place a dime towards this organization regardless of the purchase.


----------



## ryanpalomba (Aug 18, 2004)

They probably had members of thier own organization bidding to drive the price up. I wouldn't be surprized if the winner wasn't a Peta member and was supplied the funds to bid on this.


----------



## Buckster2000 (Oct 14, 2005)

ryanpalomba said:


> They probably had members of thier own organization bidding to drive the price up. I wouldn't be surprized if the winner wasn't a Peta member and was supplied the funds to bid on this.



+1 your spot on


----------



## bow weevil (Oct 31, 2005)

hkim823 said:


> Hope Ted Nugent is the winning bidder.


That would be great, other than the fact that she is getting 40 grand for "services rendered" 

It would be worth it just to see her face after seeing an animal getting shot.

filthy [email protected]@#$ %^$# @#$%$ $%$##$ !!! I can't stand Ingrid Newkirk.


----------

